# Widebody 997 GT3 (56k Warning)



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

2007 Meteor Grey Metallic 997 GT3. Custom sheet metal fender flares, 2.5" wider in the front, 3" wider in the rear. Carbon fiber Gembella hood, Gembella side skirts, decklid and wing are from a Porsche Motorsports GT3 Cup car, decklid and trunk weigh 7 lbs combined. Decklid also features GT3 Cup airbox and airfilter with repositioned MAF. Wheels are HRE Competition C21s with Toyo R888s, 245/40 front, 335/30 rear. Brakes are Porsche OEM carbon ceramic. Car has full interior, bi-xenon headlights, carbon trim (OEM), satnav, roll cage and K40 Calibre front and rear radar detector/laser diffuser.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that's a real beauty!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

That looks NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Its for sure made very nice,but i think it doesn´t suit the lines of the 997:nervous:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

do you take it to the shops?


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice porker!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is one sexy bum!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Im in heaven!

I also like the way you have managed to get an R34 GTR into the pics aswell LOL


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That truly is an amazing car, I love those GT3 Cup wings.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

thats awesome, i would drive that any day!

agree slightly with evolutionVI though, the side and rear profiles are awesome but am not convinced by the front profile.


saw the '34 too. hehe got to make it relevant to the forum!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Looks ok... Prefer it just stock.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Faz Choudhury said:


> do you take it to the shops?


Not my car.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotta love that bootlid!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

This is just sexual...perfect color as well!
I want to have sex with it !


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> Its for sure made very nice,but i think it doesn´t suit the lines of the 997:nervous:


I agree 100%


----------

